
Animated space background (webGL experiment) - thenormal
http://iacopoapps.appspot.com/hopalongwebgl?ef
======
brudgers
More about hopalong attractors:

[http://www.fraktalwelt.de/myhome/simpiter2.htm](http://www.fraktalwelt.de/myhome/simpiter2.htm)

[http://www.nahee.com/spanky/www/fractint/martin_hop_type.htm...](http://www.nahee.com/spanky/www/fractint/martin_hop_type.html)

